# Lamb Spiedini



## ozzz (Apr 19, 2020)

BBQ some lamb spiedini today.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice rig. What recipe did you use on the lamb?...JJ


----------



## ozzz (Apr 19, 2020)

For this lamb on the stick I just use lots of salt and pepper. Then I do roasted potatoes ,rice and cheese biscuits for sides. with Also top with tzatziki sauce.


----------

